# Orange Breakfast Scones



## sarah (Mar 25, 2005)

Ingredients:


 2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
 3 tablespoons sugar
 1 tablespoon baking powder
 2 1/2 teaspoons freshly grated orange peel
 1/3 cup cold butter
 1/2 cup Mandarin orange segments, chopped
 1/2 cup sweetened dried cranberries, chopped
 1 cup sour cream
 1 egg
 2 tablespoons orange juice *or* Mandarin orange liquid
 1 tablespoon sugar
Instructions:

Heat oven to 400°F. Combine flour, 3 tablespoons sugar, baking powder and orange peel in large bowl. Cut in butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Stir in Mandarin oranges and cranberries. 

Combine sour cream, egg and orange juice in small bowl; beat with wire whisk until smooth. Stir sour cream mixture into flour mixture until well mixed. (Mixture will be dry.) 

Spread into greased 9-inch round cake pan. Sprinkle with 1 tablespoon sugar. 

Bake for 28 to 32 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean and scone is lightly browned. Cool 5 minutes; remove from pan. Cut into wedges.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow, these sound like the perfect thing for Easter breakfast.  Love mandarin oranges and cranberries.


----------

